# Ripsaw Stream und Aufnahme Capture Card *Neuwertig*



## Lordex (27. September 2016)

Hallöchen,

verkaufe hier fürn Kumpel im Titel genannte Ripsaw Stream und Aufnahme Capture Card. Das gute Stück ist neuwertig da nur einmal geöffnet und reingeglotzt.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

https://abload.de/img/4aee876f0c76eaa891788wskw7.jpg
https://abload.de/img/7a9ee317a2bd984fcd1010ok6n.jpg
https://abload.de/img/8755e648845f7bd97df4fikjzl.jpg

Hier gibt es sämtliche wissenswerten Daten:

https://www.amazon.de/Razer-Streamen-Aufnehmen-Capture-Unkomprimierte/dp/B01DBOGD1Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474992415&sr=8-1&keywords=ripsaw+razer


Preislich liegt der Krempel bei 99 Steine VHB zahlbar über Paypal Adresse gibs denn per PN.

Eine positive Wertung gibs hier zu sehen:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...8QY/edit#gid=0


----------

